# what to use for a pre pump for the 044pump



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

will the factory mk2 intake lift pump supply the 044 pump what it needs??, i plan to mount a small surge tank on the underside of the car beside the inline 044


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

hello, on my mk3 i use a small surge tank with my 044 pump and stock pump in tank.

the surge tank is a 3" tubing, 7.5" long.










before i try to use stock pump with 044 only and it's dont work..


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DUB-YAH said:


> will the factory mk2 intake lift pump supply the 044 pump what it needs??, i plan to mount a small surge tank on the underside of the car beside the inline 044


best setup in my opinion is swap in a mk3 tank and use the stock intank pump to a surge and whatever pump you want after that.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

use an in-tank wallbro 255


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> use an in-tank wallbro 255


And wich Walbro model is best suited for a VR6 in tank swap ?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> And wich Walbro model is best suited for a VR6 in tank swap ?


i believe the one i used is the one listed for the 5.0 mustang


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

will any drop in pump fit in the mk2 tank?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> use an in-tank wallbro 255


were you having issues with the stock intank, or did you jump straight to the 255?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Walbro GSS340 intank is the one you want. Stock pumps can't keep up with an 044, which can cause it to get very noisy.

The factory swirl pot doesn't work with the GSS340 as it doesn't have a return pick-up in the pump head, so an external one is a good idea....or just make sure you never have less than 1/4 tank of fuel being a cheaper fix.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

any idea if the cis-e in tank pump flows more than the later digi ones? seems like it might given the higher pressure of those systems... but ive never compared both.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

easiest way is to use a factory pump and add a surge tank. when i had my mk2, the factory pump supported 375whp by itself


picture of my 044, surge tank setup


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

vr6chris said:


> easiest way is to use a factory pump and add a surge tank. when i had my mk2, the factory pump supported 375whp by itself
> 
> 
> picture of my 044, surge tank setup


Very nice surge tank. I asume custom made, not something you can buy...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm running the stock mk2 intank fuel pump feeding the 044 pump, never had any problems with it up to 400whp so far.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

where can i get a nice surge tank like that? and how much do they normally cost? 

ive been looking in the internet and cant seem to find a nicely made surge tank... 

(upgrading to -8an lines, surge tank, 044pump)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We have these just about to come out- it houses the 044 actually in the surge tank, uses an O ring seal, which reduces plumbing, space, and makes it very quiet. I just finished installing one of the finished ones on our shop 337 today and it's very nice & quiet. 


















They will mount very very easily in the space on a mk2 / corrado / etc. 

They are all done, will be out soon, just waiting for the logo's to be stenciled on. It features 3 x -6 O ring boss ports, anti-vibration mounting, etc. The volume is 1.55L not including the pump. They are currently black wrinkle powdercoat with red anodized pump retainer plates, although we might do some other colors later. It comes with the pump O ring seal, all the hardware for mounting it and the pump, and a squirt of O ring assembly grease for the pump. :beer:


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We have these just about to come out- it houses the 044 actually in the surge tank, uses an O ring seal, which reduces plumbing, space, and makes it very quiet. I just finished installing one of the finished ones on our shop 337 today and it's very nice & quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll know in the next day or two, need to tally up the costs and see...


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

That is very nice :thumbup: I'll be a customer for one of those for sure.

Do you have a website?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wow that's an awesome setup. great that it bolts to the stock spot as well :beer:


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

any price yet?


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

any info??


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

sweeetness, any more details?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like they're away at a show. Guess we'll have to be patient!


----------

